# Garmin Edge 900 coming?



## ridonkulus (Sep 5, 2011)

Saw this article on BikeRadar. I think having the strata functionality would be cool, especially if you could see yourself versus the leader in real time.

Wondering what everyone else would like to see in the Edge 900?

Garmin Edge 900 GPS Bike Computer Coming In 2013 ? Latest News, Release Date And Rumours - BikeRadar


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd like to see it hit the stores. There's been chatter about it for months.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Hopefully they pay more attention to display readability. I liked the features of the 800 but returned it after using it beside my 705 for a few rides, the 705 was more readable in just about every condition, back light on or not. 

I'd also love to see them start integrating solar charging into the displays as some watch companies have, it would not replace the need for recharging but it would provide longer run times for those of us that are not near a power supply every night.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I just got the 800 several months or so ago and I do not understand the comments about poor readability at all. It is as good or better than my 305. Key is not to cram umpteen data fields onto the same page. I have what I need split into 3 screens and it is perfect.


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Everyone has different priorities, for me being able to see the computer in various light conditions while riding was a big one and when I put them both on the bars the 705 was more readable in just about every condition, with or without the back light on. 

It's just a consequence of them using different trans-reflective screens, the edge 705 is more bias to natural light, the 800 more to the back light and as a consequence the 800 has more problems with glare in natural light and the back light is not bright enough to compensate. They could stick a much brighter back light in it, but garmin has chosen not to go that route with several gps units probably to keep run time higher.

Don't get me wrong the 705 has it's problems too, the little joystick is a pain to navigate the map screen, and mine likes to switch trip screens randomly after jumps/big bumps. I do like the 705's louder beeps, and also the lighted buttons for night rides. I really wanted to like the 800 more because I really wanted to use the satellite map feature, but I couldn't get over the visibility annoyance and the fact garmin crippled the custom maps limits to encourage people to use their birdseye subscription maps.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ToddM said:


> ...the fact garmin crippled the custom maps limits to encourage people to use their birdseye subscription maps.


it's not as crippled as you might think. those sat images have an optimal viewing scale, and you just can't fit more than the limit on the screen. I have often loaded more than the "limit" with Topofusion and have not had any trouble viewing them at their optimal scale.

FWIW, some new info about the next Edge is creeping into the public domain (real info, not rumors).

New Garmin Edge with Bluetooth hits the FCC - GPS Tracklog


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm excited to see some real info coming out.


----------



## runpeterson (Dec 7, 2012)

will be waiting for it)


----------



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

The Edge 810 us up on Garmin's website now.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah too bad they missed a few things.


----------

